# INDIANA TRU-QUARTER™



## seamus7227 (Oct 29, 2011)

Indiana State Quarter. Same routine different coin, LOL. 




Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 30, 2011)

One hour and no comments. Now you know what us Hoosiers think of our own quarter.  :redface:  I got to see one of the quarter pens in person today.  I have to say that is pretty slick.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

Why would Indiana have a race car on their quarter? Aren't the Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah Seamus? :wink::biggrin:   I just get more frustrated when I see your scrolling because I am not steady enough to even attempt this.:frown:   Good job as usual. My friend wants to see a completed Utah quarter pen so I told him to pay me for the blank and I will turn it for him, then he can see it completed.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 30, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> One hour and no comments. Now you know what us Hoosiers think of our own quarter.  :redface:  I got to see one of the quarter pens in person today.  I have to say that is pretty slick.



Im curious which quarter blank you saw?!:biggrin: thanks for the compliments, thats just one more closer to 50


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 30, 2011)

He saw Ernie's (Churchill Down etc.) - I'm answering because I'm taking a break from the "work" we are doing for the night and Mike didn't mind .


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 30, 2011)

Another awesome looking quarter.  Very nice work.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 30, 2011)

Sweet!  I like them all!


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks great dude. And yes, I had to show of my pen today at the chapter meeting:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 30, 2011)

IPD_Mrs said:


> He saw Ernie's (Churchill Down etc.) - I'm answering because I'm taking a break from the "work" we are doing for the night and Mike didn't mind .



Ah! very cool indeed! Its all good Linda:biggrin:



EBorraga said:


> Looks great dude. And yes, I had to show of my pen today at the chapter meeting:biggrin:



thanks Ernie!


----------



## Carrick (Oct 30, 2011)

Seamus,

Outstanding work, as always. I've looked at most of the posts, but I haven't kept track of which ones you have tackled so far. Curious, if you have done Tennessee and Michigan, yet.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 30, 2011)

As a Hoosier transplant, I need to say I like that quarter. Another fine job Seamus!


----------



## 76winger (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been waiting to see an Indiana version show up. I'm happy to see you got one done!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Hmmmm*



IPD_Mr said:


> One hour and no comments. Now you know what us Hoosiers think of our own quarter. :redface: I got to see one of the quarter pens in person today. I have to say that is pretty slick.


If indiana felt they needed a sport on their coin, why on earth they didn't pick basketball is beyond me.  Everybody in the state is a basketball fan....at least everybody I've ever met from there is.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 30, 2011)

Carrick said:


> Seamus,
> 
> Outstanding work, as always. I've looked at most of the posts, but I haven't kept track of which ones you have tackled so far. Curious, if you have done Tennessee and Michigan, yet.



here is the Michigan Quarter
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=84750&highlight=michigan+tru+quarter

here is Tennessee quarter:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=86815&highlight=tennessee+quarter

You can also go to my website and click on "Coins" and see what I have cut so far. thanks for the compliments


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 30, 2011)

Another fine piece of work, Seamus.


----------



## Carrick (Oct 30, 2011)

Seamus,

They're all outstadning. Thank you again for sharing.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 30, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > One hour and no comments. Now you know what us Hoosiers think of our own quarter. :redface: I got to see one of the quarter pens in person today. I have to say that is pretty slick.
> ...



Hey Smitty, 

I'm one of the rare people (at least for guys) that couldn't care less about ball sports in general. !!  !!  !!  !!  !!  !!  !!  !!

Pleased to meet you!!! :biggrin:

However I did grow up with an interest in cars and spent my first career as an auto Mechanic. So I was very pleased to see they represented the Indianapolis 500 racing on the Quarter, which actually originated from here, whereas basketball, I have no clue where it began but doubt it was Indiana. 

If I were to be blessed with a blank from Seamus's quarter lineup, this would be the one for me! :wink:


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Hmmmm*

Yes the Indianapolis 500 did originate in Indiana.  I'm pretty sure there is only one Indianapolis Motor Speedway in the USA.:biggrin:

Basketball originated in Massachusetts ,,,,,:redface: but I would still think of Indiana as the most "basketball" happy state in the USA.  And while the Indianapolis 500 is a long running (1st time was in 1911) and well known race I would opine that, overall, basketball has far more fans go to games each year than go to the 500.

That doesn't mean it isn't a nice coin...I think I like all of them.


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 30, 2011)

How many Hoosier basketball fans live outside of Indiana? If they were gonna do a basketball theme instead of an Indy Car, They would've put a picture of Bob Knight on it. Not many people can tell you who coached Indiana other than Bobby Knight, without using google!! 

When I think of Indiana what comes to mind is Jim Neighbors singing "Back Home Again" before the 500. But of course I'm biased. I've been to 19 out of the last 20 500's. My dad has been to every one since 1964 when Aj won his third 500.

But i'm not gonna hijack this thread anymore.

Seamus, all your tru-quarter blanks are phenominal!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 30, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> How many Hoosier basketball fans live outside of Indiana? If they were gonna do a basketball theme instead of an Indy Car, They would've put a picture of Bob Knight on it. Not many people can tell you who coached Indiana other than Bobby Knight, without using google!!
> 
> When I think of Indiana what comes to mind is Jim Neighbors singing "Back Home Again" before the 500. But of course I'm biased. I've been to 19 out of the last 20 500's. My dad has been to every one since 1964 when Aj won his third 500.
> 
> ...



I actually liked the idea!:biggrin: doesnt bother me, heck if anything, this has been kind of interesting to read what everyone has said!!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Oldwagon (Oct 30, 2011)

Great work on the Indiana one.Ernies pen is great.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Not what I meant*

I was thinking more of how many folks in Indiana watch and follow High School Basketball .... not how many Indiana University basketball fans there are outside of Indiana.

Unless it's changed some there are towns in Indiana that shut down when the H.S. basketball team is playing at home.


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 30, 2011)

Smitty, i think you've watched the movie Hoosiers way to many times:biggrin:. 
In general, high school sports are really big in these parts. I go to a high school football game every friday night, never the same school though. I travel all over the city and state watching games. I also go to alot of boy's and girl's basketball games. Most games cost $5.00 and those kids play their hearts out. Unlike pro sports these days.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Not so...*



EBorraga said:


> Smitty, i think you've watched the movie Hoosiers way to many times:biggrin:.
> In general, high school sports are really big in these parts. I go to a high school football game every friday night, never the same school though. I travel all over the city and state watching games. I also go to alot of boy's and girl's basketball games. Most games cost $5.00 and those kids play their hearts out. Unlike pro sports these days.


Nah, I have read several books about high school basketball in Indiana.  Going back to just a few years after the real "Hoosiers" story occurred....btw the season that Hoosiers was based on actually happend in the 1953/54 basketball season when I was a junior in high school in North Eastern PA and we read about it in our local papers.  We were the smallest school in the PIAA (Pennsylvania Interscholastic Athletic Association) so we were thrilled that a little school had won the Indiana State title.


----------

